# Predators on the Portage



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone else fishing this tournament next weekend?


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm showing up. lol I always struggle on unfamiliar lakes.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have only fished the lakes a couple times years ago. I probably won't do great but it's a great experience


----------



## Alex Forsthoefel (May 20, 2017)

I'll be there! It will be my first ever in-person kayak tournament. I would probably feel better if I was doing any better during pre-fishing!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This will also be my first in person kayak event. I was going to fish every in person event this season but I hurt my back and missed all of them. The first event I was able to fish was the Buckeye Blitz. I look forward to meeting everyone and having a good time on the water Saturday.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This will also be my first in person kayak event. I was going to fish every in person event this season but I hurt my back and missed all of them. The first event I was able to fish was the Buckeye Blitz. I look forward to meeting everyone and having a good time on the water Saturday.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> This will also be my first in person kayak event. I was going to fish every in person event this season but I hurt my back and missed all of them. The first event I was able to fish was the Buckeye Blitz. I look forward to meeting everyone and having a good time on the water Saturday.


Are you still catching bass on your custom squarebills? I haven't seen you post any more.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I actually caught three nice smallies this weekend on them during the month long KBF Ohio online tourney. They put me in first place for the moment but it won't last. I have to cull a 13.75" dink and some 16.5" fish if I expect to win it. I absolutely love the pink one and so do the smallies especially in dirty water





















these are small compared to the early season toads I was getting before I got hurt. I do love those crankbaits. I will be ordering another pink one. What other colors can you do that will stand out in dirty water. Maybe a fluorescent orange, or chartreuse?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> I actually caught three nice smallies this weekend on them during the month long KBF Ohio online tourney. They put me in first place for the moment but it won't last. I have to cull a 13.75" dink and some 16.5" fish if I expect to win it. I absolutely love the pink one and so do the smallies especially in dirty water.
> these are small compared to the early season toads I was getting before I got hurt. I do love those crankbaits. I will be ordering another pink one. What other colors can you do that will stand out in dirty water. Maybe a fluorescent orange, or chartreuse?


Nice! Glad to know they are still producing for you. As far as colors go, there really are no limits. I have about every color made which can be used in an endless amount of combinations. These may give you some ideas.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like them all!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> I like them all!!


HAHA! We can make that happen. 
I've also been making these foiled baits that put off a nice flash.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I may need a bed to sleep in if I buy all of those


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the foil baits for cleanish water for sure! Dang you John lol


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

My first in person too!!!! Excited to meet everyone. Sounds like we're all gonna be new to the lakes and looking for the needles in the hay stacks lol but should be a blast!


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

I've made to all of the in person tournaments and put up 0 fish. lol I do decent in the online tournaments fishing familiar waters but struggle in waters I don't know. I won't have time to fish any of this water before Saturday. I put a game plan together by looking at maps, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

I spoke with one of the guys from the Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail at the Columbus Expo. I had been planning on fishing the tourney on PLX until about a month ago. I dunno I just stopped wanting to. I may come for the "weigh in" to see everything.

I have never had a great time fishing PLX and was not looking forward to the prefishing. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Sevelan (Jul 23, 2015)

The trophies look nice though...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Man yesterday was tough for myself and freshwaterexperience. We fished the tournament and he caught the only fish between us. I missed a big one in the duckweed/ lilly pads and had one break me off under a dock. I couldn't find and fish yesterday it was tough sledding. I should have went into long lake or east but stayed in turkey foot most of the time.
Oh well, I plan on doing better in the Cincinnati event.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Ton of fun! Everyone was right about the pleasure boaters too but still was a nice chain of lakes for first time being there!


----------



## Alex Forsthoefel (May 20, 2017)

I fished Long Lake and it was very tough with the wind. I managed to catch a nice 18.50" fish and broke off one that was over 17.00". That lake seems to be where all the BIG fish hang out. One other guy in our tournament caught a 16.75 and a 18.25. If the wind was not a factor yesterday, I believe we would have both finished in the top 3.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

No doubt. Would have been interesting to see what the winner used in his success. But off to the next trail stop. I won't be able to make cincy but good luck to all that are going!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm going to Cincinnati and hopefully I don't get skunked.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

I caught one 14.75 that was back in the cove area behind where we had the check in. I caught it on a frog in to duckweed and branches. Had to bring it up and over a tree. I thought I'd be losing it. Are you guys doing the 18hr online tournament in a couple weeks?


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

freshwaterexperience said:


> No doubt. Would have been interesting to see what the winner used in his success. But off to the next trail stop. I won't be able to make cincy but good luck to all that are going!


I think he was using brush hogs. I saw him in the lilies right across from the meeting area. I'm not sure where he was catching them though.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

laynhardwood said:


> I'm going to Cincinnati and hopefully I don't get skunked.


I plan on fishing Cowan. Hopefully I get a couple days to do some practice there. I've never fished it. It's the closest to me, so that is what I am going with.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I will be fishing the 18 hour event. I am not sure which Lake I'm going to target for the Cincy event yet but I plan on pre-fishing at least once this time around.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I will not be. With work and everything I'm pretty tied up. But I will be at east harbor next month!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a little redemption this past weekend for my terrible showing on the Portage Lakes. After winning my first Kayak event, I now have proof that even a blind squirrel can find a nut !!







I look forward to having a little better outing in Cincinnati in two weeks.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

Good job, man! I caught some dinks, nothing good. I plan on fishing Cowan during the cincy tourney. It's the closest to me and I might actually get to get some practice in.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Andy, Good luck on Cowan. I have never fished any of the available lakes. I am going to venture down to Winton and maybe Sharon this coming weekend.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

All Eyes said:


> HAHA! We can make that happen.
> I've also been making these foiled baits that put off a nice flash.
> View attachment 238839
> View attachment 238840
> View attachment 238841


Are any of these for sale or custom order?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Custom order


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> I got a little redemption this past weekend for my terrible showing on the Portage Lakes. After winning my first Kayak event, I now have proof that even a blind squirrel can find a nut !!
> View attachment 240122
> I look forward to having a little better outing in Cincinnati in two weeks.


Congrats to you Laynhardwood! I'm not buying the blind squirrel theory. A lot depends on the guy at the end of the line. Nice job!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> Congrats to you Laynhardwood! I'm not buying the blind squirrel theory. A lot depends on the guy at the end of the line. Nice job!


Thanks for the kind words John! I got a couple decent upgrades in another tourney tonite


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> Thanks for the kind words John! I got a couple decent upgrades in another tourney tonite
> View attachment 240211
> View attachment 240212


Nice job!!! keep em coming!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I took my nephew down to Cincinnati with me this weekend doing a little scouting and pre-fishing and he caught his personal best largemouth. We had a good time and put together a pretty good pattern I think.







Here is my nephew and his largemouth.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> I took my nephew down to Cincinnati with me this weekend doing a little scouting and pre-fishing and he caught his personal best largemouth. We had a good time and put together a pretty good pattern I think.
> View attachment 240507
> Here is my nephew and his largemouth.


These are some quality fish you've been posting. Congrats to your nephew on a chunky PB. What a year you are having despite the down time. Keep the pics coming and always remember, if you aren't having fun you're doing something wrong.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's been a fun year to say the least. I went tonite to see how the bite was after dark. I fishing from 10pm 4am. I don't know how many I caught but I did get a few nice fish. I had a 17" fish flop out of my yak before I could get a pic with an identifier and that was the worst part of the night. Here is my limit from tonite


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Got a tank tonite on the hot pink custom square bill John. I caught several on it but this was the winner


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> Got a tank tonite on the hot pink custom square bill John. I caught several on it but this was the winner
> View attachment 240767


Very cool! That's a chunk. Love seeing the pics. Congrats and keep them coming!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Another chunk on the pink square bill tonite.







I love night fishing the three days before and after the full moon and the three days before and after the new moon. I do not know why it's so good but it just is. I caught a lot of fish tonite but only 1 was a tourney upgrade.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm gunning for you! I've got two 15s that need to upgrade.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish Andy!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Andy130 said:


> I'm gunning for you! I've got two 15s that need to upgrade.
> View attachment 240807


Thats the skinniest 22 inch(21 3/4)fish I've ever seen in my life...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I will be out tonite looking for another tank to help anchor my limit


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> Another chunk on the pink square bill tonite.
> View attachment 240800
> I love night fishing the three days before and after the full moon and the three days before and after the new moon. I do not know why it's so good but it just is. I caught a lot of fish tonite but only 1 was a tourney upgrade.


Awesome Wayne! That pink bait has been good to you.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes sir! I guess I need a back up soon. I will also be placing an order for a bone colored square bill in a week or two.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

something similar to this would be nice in the 1.5 size


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> Thats the skinniest 22 inch(21 3/4)fish I've ever seen in my life...


I didn't get a weight on it, but I would guess it was only in the low to mid 5 range. A fish that long should easily be 6.


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

laynhardwood said:


> I will be out tonite looking for another tank to help anchor my limit


I went out last night and only caught a catfish on a buzz bait. I though it was a giant. I couldn't get anything to bite. But the pond I fished is so weedy that you are limited on what you can throw.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Andy130 said:


> I didn't get a weight on it, but I would guess it was only in the low to mid 5 range. A fish that long should easily be 6.


Yep.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats on your win earlier this year Andy! I hate when catfish think they are bass lol. I caught a tank in the Portage river earlier this year on a finesse worm and at first thought man this is the one! It didn't take long before I realized the dang thing was a slime ball. I have so much fun night fishing and just relaxing in the peace and quiet. I love fishing topwater and just hearing the explosions and waiting to feel that burst of energy. I have switched to strictly mono after dark on topwater because it has a little more forgiveness and it won't chop off your fingers if you have to grab the line with a fish attached for some reason or another.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You have a 19" fish also! Man well done  to you. I am going to need to get some more 18" fish to keep the lead it looks like.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I had an absolutely epic night last night.



































my five best went 90.25


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice job! I'd say if you are able to cull one of those 18s, you'll have it locked up. It's still early though. I'm hoping for a slow work week so I can get out a little more.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks! Ya I hope to get some bigger in next Saturday's Shotgun event to cull at least one of the 18's.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> I had an absolutely epic night last night.
> View attachment 240854
> View attachment 240855
> View attachment 240856
> ...


Looks like you've been fishing in the aquarium at Bass Pro Shop. Nice job!


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

laynhardwood said:


> Thanks! Ya I hope to get some bigger in next Saturday's Shotgun event to cull at least one of the 18's.


You've been working hard, man. Go ahead and take a couple weeks off! lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't know how to handle taking a couple weeks off lol. I work 40-50 hrs a week, go to college full time, and fish my butt off whenever possible.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

I caught his 20. Just let him reel it In and take the pic


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

freshwaterexperience said:


> I caught his 20. Just let him reel it In and take the pic


Ha ha get a load of this guy! Every time I ask him to fish he is busy.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Haha eat sleep jeep my friend.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Haha eat sleep jeep my friend.


You can cut back on eating and sleeping and start Kayaking !!


----------



## mrbencrazy (Aug 25, 2010)

Which kayak tournament series are you guys in? Do you just use your phone for the identification pics? Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in KBF and Buckeye Kayak fishing trail. You can go to the Buckeye Kayak fishing trail website and learn about the rules and identifiers. The fish must be taken from public water nothing private.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Yes kbf. I'm also gonna fish kats Midwest. The in person events they give you identifiers. Online you print.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I got a bunch on the custom bone colored square bill tonite John with several 18" and over. I caught one that was 19 and that was my biggest. I really like the new crank baits. I didn't try the pink one tonite but I'm sure it works. My biggest of the night tonite







if you look you can see the two pink baits in my box that's full of the beautiful customs.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> I got a bunch on the custom bone colored square bill tonite John with several 18" and over. I caught one that was 19 and that was my biggest. I really like the new crank baits. I didn't try the pink one tonite but I'm sure it works. My biggest of the night tonite
> View attachment 241950
> if you look you can see the two pink baits in my box that's full of the beautiful customs.


Great job Wayne! You are a bass catching machine. Glad to hear that the new ones are working well for you. That magic purple chameleon paint may be the ticket!


----------

